

Hardware, Chairs, and Food: How to make the optimal work environment - danielrhodes
http://drhod.es/hardware-chairs-food

======
rdl
I wonder if Amazon could compete for talent in the Bay Area while having worse
perks (and being proud of it), and worse cash compensation (and really
expensive equity, so probably worse equity, too).

Working on AWS seems like it could be attractive enough on its own to attract
some people, but for anything else, going to an equally low risk big tech
company (Facebook, Google) seems like it would be a much better choice. To say
nothing of earlier stage high growth companies, or startups.

If so, then being away from the "tech cluster" makes a lot of sense. Even if
90% of tech people would rather be in SFBA than Seattle, winning all of those
10% vs. some small part of the 90% might be a better deal for them. I assume
that is part of the reason Microsoft did Redmond.

------
francoispay
great stimulating A league people. I'd pick that over pizza toppings,a window,
chairs or a slow computer. Scratch that last part about the computer, I wont
work on anything but a Mac, with as much ram as physically possible. and a
SSD.

